# Value of Weatherby cartridge display?



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

My sister-in-law recently found a little cartridge display from her ex. It is exactly like the following item on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wea...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dda389da
Any idea of its true value?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well seeing as you can still buy them new:

http://www.weatherby.com/lucite-cartridge-display.html

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Practically worthless after the whole Weaterby family debacle, but being the good citizen I am I volunteer to haul it off for free for her as a service to the community. But seriously, I may be interested if a decent price.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I see them on ebay "sold" in the $400 range. That is what it's worth today assuming nice condition. Expect to pay 15% fees to sell it on ebay. This is the 50th year collection and is not still for sale new.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

She has it listed on KSL for $150 if anyone is interested.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35039434&cat=225&lpid=3&search=&ad_cid=8


----------

